# Stick for the butternut bear head.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have two sticks I am thinking about, 1 is cedar and the other is maple. They will do But I may wait a bit and and see if I can get a curly stick that will work I plan to keep this one so I want it to be a show piece. This is the general design I am thinking of for the grip area. carved collar at the top and bottom of the grip with bear tracks and textured grip area.

I called Randy At Kentucky walking sticks. I gave him a description of a stick I would like to have for the bear. He is going to check his inventory and get back to me..I would really like to put it on a nice curly stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

like the idea .

it should be interesting .good idea to put your thought's down on paper it may well develop into something else while you waiting for the shank to come


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good thinking a twisty will be nice ( carve 4 paws and fit the to give impression of him having climbed up), as Cobalt says what we see today can change tommorrow


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

What I plan can change on any given day or in the middle of doing it. All of a sudden I will get a new thought. A change in the look of the wood grain Or a change I made in the shape will give my a new idea.For me that is one of the things I love with carving. I can start out with one thought and end up with the wood its self leading me to something totally different


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I would hold out for a twisty stick if your keeping it. I did a cane shank with the tracks wood burned in a spiral up to the bear head handle. It was one of my favorites, had a hard time letting it go.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am going to wait until I fine the right stick.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Randy, after all the work you put into that fine carving its good you have the patience to wait for the right stick. Of course, your patience is reflected in the fine detail of the bear's head carving. That's also a very nice drawing of your handle design. I like it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I usually end up doing something I didn't plan on it often works out for the better


----------

